# help with replaytv and 211



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

i searched this forum but the threads i found were closed.

i just got dish installed and i want to hook up my old Showstopper 2000 replaytv with the 211. i'd like to be able to record shows, but then switch to only the 211 for watching live HD.

I hooked it up and it will record, but i'm having some problems. i want to bypass the replay and watch live HD straight from the 211, but it does not seem to differentiate inputs. The 211 stiil goes thru SS. i verified this by using my dish remote on the 211 (it works) to change channels, but then when i shut down the SS i loose my picture. 

what did i do wrong? 

also, how does the SS handle the 4 digit numbers on the dish guide?


i have it on line 1 (on the SS) with composites to the 211 and component from the 211 to the tv. the output on the SS goes composite to a switcher and then composite to the tv

thanks so much for assisting me!
__________________


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I use my 211 with a TiVo Series 2 Stand Alone in a similar fashion. If you want to view HD out of the 211 use either the HDMI or the Component outputs, if you don't have a HDTV connected keep the 2000 running and view that way.

My setup is the 211 feeds the TiVo which goes to my 25" SDTV; the same 211 also feeds my Sony D50Q CRT projector. You need to use a splitter on the stereo audio outs to feed your HDTV and SDTV because the 2000 will introduce a time delay into the system and its audio and videl will be 1/2 second or so behind the HDTV picture feed. Alternately you could use TOSLINK for HDTV and stereo for SDTV.


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks- i got it up and running - how do you handle the 4 digit channel numbers or is that not a problem for the tivo?


----------



## cutrock (Mar 20, 2007)

eddieras said:


> thanks- i got it up and running - how do you handle the 4 digit channel numbers or is that not a problem for the tivo?


I use a replay too with my 211. The 4 digit channel number is not an issue. When I perform the set up for Replay and identify Dish as the cable source, replay generates a channel line up to correspond appropriately with the channels on Dish. Most of them are the same, but some Replay channels have different numbers to accommodate the 4 digit channels. As long as I use the Replay's program guide to set up recordings, everything works out just great. I hope this what you were looking for. Good luck!


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks for the help=-- i continue to have trouble with the replay accurately changing channels on my 211 - i've tweaked the settings but still it's not consistent. any recommendations on settings for the replay?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Perhaps the replay is sending the IR info to quickly. Is there any way to increase the time between pulses?


----------

